# Tons of Deer



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Unfortunately, they were dead on the road. I spent the last few days in West Virginia. The number of deer I saw dead in the road was staggering. Coming up 77 north, I lost count of how many 'fatalities' I saw. Everything from small fawns to some decent bucks. After I crossed into Ohio, the car in front of me just missed a doe. As I was following a car down Stow Road last night, I saw a doe and a fawn in the middle of the road. I was at least 400 yards behind the car, and could clearly see the deer in the middle of the road. I was waiting to see the car's brake lights as I was thinking 'this idiot is going to hit those deer'. I finally saw the brake lights, but it was too late. I saw mama deer jump out of the way in the nick of time. The car screeched to a halt, and sat there for a few seconds. I couldn't see the fawn yet, but knew he hit it. Finally, I saw the fawn staggering off the road into the darkness, obviously hurt. The guy immediately hit the gas and sped off at warp speed. When I passed the Speedway down the road, he was parked there looking at the front of his car. I wanted to pull in, and recommend him to a good optometrist. If I could see the deer from 400 yards behind him, I don't see how he didn't notice them in the middle of the road.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I travel up and down RT 2 in West Virginia between Galapolis and Huntington and there is always dead deer laying everywhere even see a black angus cow laying down there this summer that was hit what a waste of meat


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

It's funny how WV has the highest deer collision ratio in the country, but I can only kill one doe in the county I hunt in during gun season, and that county has the sixth highest deer collision rate in the state! Lol....

Het, the guy in front of you was probably streaming judge Judy on his phone and watching that instead of the road.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

400 yards? WOW..i could only wish for eyesight that good! Youre more than welcome to accompany me on my next hunting trip!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

shouldn't text and drive lol.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

If I remember right my drivers Ed instructor always preached about defensive driving. Too many idiots on the road anymore practicing offensive driving. They have tunnel vision!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

